# Proud (but very new) M&P 9 owner



## some_kind_of_ben (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello,

I bought my first handgun (really my first gun ever) yesterday. Its an M&P 9 with a thumb safety. I've been reading up on general firearm safety and basic care and maintenance, but I'm wondering if anyone can point me to a sort of "care and feeding" guide for this firearm specifically.

For instance, most resources say that you need to disassemble the gun and clean off the factory grease before firing. That's fine, the problem is that I don't really know what factory grease looks like as opposed to normal lubricant. If there was an illustrated guide, or a youtube video, for basic care and maintenance, that would be very helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Great idea to check You Tube, but first get some good cleaning tools or kit. The idea behind removal of factory grease is to insure that the firearm is properly lubricated before you use it and that is not always the case from the factory. A good through cleaning with Hoppes #9 will do fine and then relube it as per the manual that came with the gun. A good rule of thumb is if it slides grease it ....if it rolls oil it ....give us a range report when you can .....shoot well and safe........JJ


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

M&P's are easy to maintain. The easiest method of cleaning all but the barrel is to use spray solvent available at most sporting goods stores or counters. It comes in plastic safe mixture and the other type. Use plastic safe unless you have proof positive other types are safe. We don't want that grip or trigger to melt. If extra grungy a small brush is usefull.

Hoppes #9 along with a pistol cleaning kit from Walmart will handle the barrel.

The manual that came with your pistol shows the spots to place a small drop of light gun oil such as Rem Oil or other light gun oils. They do not require a lot of oil or any grease. Do not oil the striker. If you didn't get a manual they are available for download at S&W's web site. Read it and it will fulfill your request for a care and feeding guide. Dont worry to much about it, it is not rocket science.

Rem oil has done the job for me and my M&P's over the past 6 years and 30,000 plus rounds.

I hope you enjoy your M&P as much as I have mine.


----------



## some_kind_of_ben (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's help so far!

For cleaning: if I get this kit (7-PCO - Hoppe's Universal Pistol Cleaning Kit) do i need anything else?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Kit should contain everything you need.....JJ


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Ben*;
Click on: http://www.handgunforum.net/new-han...-maintain-my-new-gun-what-else-do-i-need.html


----------



## trevorlay (Jul 10, 2012)

some_kind_of_ben said:


> Thanks for everyone's help so far!
> 
> For cleaning: if I get this kit (7-PCO - Hoppe's Universal Pistol Cleaning Kit) do i need anything else?


should have all you need for the basics, you may want to pick up some toothpicks (useful to clean the inside of the rails with a patch) and a toothbrush or brass brush. do NOT use a steel brush as it can scratch! also when you are field stripping your gun spray some cleaner or in your case some of that hoppes in the barrel for about 5 mins before you brush and then patch clean it. this is also my 1st handgun if you have any questions feel free to ask! I have watched every video on it I could find , and have cleaned it many times. (every time I have shot it) I use M Pro 7 cleaner and M Pro 7 LPX lube. works great for me, your mileage may very. Welcome to the M&P Family!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

A light cleaning is generally fine when the gun is new and before your first trip to the range. After that, a good "normal" cleaning is recommended after every range session if this is to be a primary carry gun.

With the M&P, pay attention to cleaning thoroughly around the slide stop as this location tends to get a fair amount of powder residue. Also clean your magazine(s) that you used in the gun when firing it. M&P mag followers get dirty real quick and can cause failures to hold the slide open after the last round. Disassemble the magazine(s) and clean well, then use your chosen lubricant. Other areas which get dirty are the recesses at the front corner of the frame and drawbar junction.

As for lubing the gun, if it is to be a carry gun, consider a quality dry lube (Hornady's One Shot) or a quality silicone spray (CRC Heavy Duty Silicone Spray). Oil and grease attract dirt, lint, and debris whereas these products do not.


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve (Jun 20, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Ben*;
> Click on: http://www.handgunforum.net/new-han...-maintain-my-new-gun-what-else-do-i-need.html


I am operating on the principle that the only stupid questions are the ones that don't get asked.... :smt083

When you say "disassemble", are we talking "normal maintenance" kind of disassembly (slide, recoil spring, barrel) or "take everything apart" (ie all of the preceding + trigger mechanism, etc)??


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

Just normal maintenence.Leave a detail strip to a pro.


----------

